
Path Job Reqs: Active participant on Quora and Twitter (StackOverflow?) - tzury
https://www.path.com/jobs/user-relations
======
storborg
That's under "Ideally", not "Requirements". But yeah, I think that's a great
idea.

~~~
raganwald
I agree with both of your points. The conventional wisdom is that the best
predictor of future performance is past results. Since this job's
responsibilities are to "Provide service to Path users through email, Get
Satisfaction, Twitter, Quora and other mediums," experience using these
mediums is obviously ideal.

That doesn't necessarily translate to other jobs, but this is one case that
seems fairly sound.

~~~
catshirt
sure, but there's a pretty literal difference between something being a
requirement, and something not being a requirement.

~~~
raganwald
I said I agreed with both of the parent's points, namely:

1\. _That's under "Ideally", not "Requirements"._ 2\. _I think that's a great
idea._

:-)

~~~
catshirt
Ah- of course I did see that- but I misinterpreted the rest as a "I agree, but
you could consider it a requirement because...". Rereading it I realize that's
not the case. Cheers!

~~~
davemorin
We should probably have made this a requirement. I'll push a change now :)
Also, thank you for the kind words on this. We think it is an important part
of the responsibilities for this post at Path.

------
mahmud
That's for a "User Relations" position. Not tech or bizdev.

~~~
chrisbroadfoot
Yes. This is a pretty common 'desired characteristic' for positions like
these.

------
tzury
I just found it interesting + awesome.

I heard that at YC application, you provide your HN username.

StackOverflow's Jobs listing is also based on the feature of observing the
applicant's social activity in regards to the job in discussion.

Saying, HR people are now definitely looking after your activity on the web,
perhaps not all of them know where to look (e.g. looking at your facebook's
profile, where there is a better source at quora/hn/stack-exchange/etc.)

------
earl
The video on their home page is _great_.

~~~
davemorin
Thank you for the kind words here as well. We put a lot of thought into this
one. More to come.

